

Launching Trajectory: Communication Builds Better Software - qrush
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/4212265966/launching-trajectory-communication-builds-better

======
jordo37
Site looks nice. What's the advantages/ differences versus something like
agile zen or pivotal?

